# Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for PC Review



## daemon1 (Apr 26, 2015)

All,

I am planning to buy "Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows" from Flipkart. Is this a good choice or do I have anything better. My main aim is to only play PC games. I read some reviews for the wired controller and it seems there are same fake ones also being sent. 

Please suggest, just wanted to make sure I am paying for for the genuine gamepad.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

Its better to buy offline in a proper brick & mortar store rather than online and get sent fake controllers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2015)

IIRC, wireless ones can't be faked.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

You are looking to invest 3.2k on 360 gamepad better get Xboc one gamepad for 4k.


----------



## daemon1 (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You are looking to invest 3.2k on 360 gamepad better get Xboc one gamepad for 4k.


XBOX One gamepad receiver has not been released yet. If I can not play it in PC whats the use


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

daemon1 said:


> XBOX One gamepad receiver has not been released yet. If I can not play it in PC whats the use



you can use it with play and charge.


----------



## daemon1 (May 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> you can use it with play and charge.



what is that? can you please give some more details?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

He means that you can play it with the wired USB cable


----------



## daemon1 (May 3, 2015)

Ok, understood.

But, Xbox One Play And Charge Kit = 2k and Xbox One Wireless Controller = 4k so total would be 6000
Xbox 360 is somewhat around 3200 so thats half and huge saving..is the diff significant enough to give double the money?

Moreover xbox one controller becomes corded!


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

Well xbox one controller has sorted one many of the shortcomings of the Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## jasku (May 21, 2015)

Gentlemen, I have ordered this Xbox 360 wireless controller for  windows from snapdeal, cause the price on FK rose from 3k to 3.59k, but I  am not sure of the authenticity based on the packing in the second  image, can someone please confirm? *www.snapdeal....r-pc/1826246415


 I know a member ordered one from FK and his controllers packing is different.


 Can someone please confirm the authenticity of this product, else will cancel return the COD!


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 12, 2015)

I just ordered   xbone controller with  Play And Charge Kit from amazon. Since its a one time investment i dont mind  spending 5500rs(3500+2000) though my wallet keeps crying 

- - - Updated - - -



jasku said:


> Gentlemen, I have ordered this Xbox 360 wireless controller for  windows from snapdeal, cause the price on FK rose from 3k to 3.59k, but I  am not sure of the authenticity based on the packing in the second  image, can someone please confirm? *www.snapdeal....r-pc/1826246415
> 
> 
> I know a member ordered one from FK and his controllers packing is different.
> ...



So, was it legit?? or did you cancel it??


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> I just ordered   xbone controller with  Play And Charge Kit from amazon. Since its a one time investment i dont mind  spending 5500rs(3500+2000) though my wallet keeps crying
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


What's the 2000 bucks for dude


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 13, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> What's the 2000 bucks for dude



OKAY! so your one sentence saved my 2000 bucks so thank you for that.

 It turns out I wont need that 'Play And Charge Kit' bcz a simple microUSB cable from any android phone charger is sufficient to connect it to the PC. However if someone wants to use it as a wireless controller *for PC* then a  'Xbox Wireless Adapter for Windows' is getting released in  December 31 this year.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 13, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> OKAY! so your one sentence saved my 2000 bucks so thank you for that.
> 
> It turns out I wont need that 'Play And Charge Kit' bcz a simple microUSB cable from any android phone charger is sufficient to connect it to the PC. However if someone wants to use it as a wireless controller *for PC* then a  'Xbox Wireless Adapter for Windows' is getting released in  December 31 this year.


Do we have to purchase it separately...
Won't it be a part of controller.. Once it's released


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

31st dec is still a long way.


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 13, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Do we have to purchase it separately...
> Won't it be a part of controller.. Once it's released



"The Xbox Wireless Adapter for Windows will be available for $24.99. It can also be purchased in a bundle with the Xbox One Wireless Controller for $79.95."

source - *www.gamespot.com/articles/xbox-one-wireless-adapter-announced-for-pcs/1100-6427925/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

^They should give it for free with the controller itself.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 13, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> "The Xbox Wireless Adapter for Windows will be available for $24.99. It can also be purchased in a bundle with the Xbox One Wireless Controller for $79.95."
> 
> source - *www.gamespot.com/articles/xbox-one-wireless-adapter-announced-for-pcs/1100-6427925/


Damn .. That's khaastly.. 

Got the wired 360 for 1300 back in 2011


----------

